

AMD and Valve Partner for Driver Updates via Steam - carusen
http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/65584

======
johkra
Steam is becoming a package manager for windows?

------
kmfrk
Only for laptops, though, I assume.

On Windows laptops, upgrading your graphics ATI drivers has always been a
royal pain in the ass.

~~~
chadgeidel
Yeah, unfortunately it doesn't seem to work on my Toshiba netbook with a
Radeon 4300.

------
Das_Bruce
I hope these won't be forced, I can't be the only person who has had to use
older drivers due to bugs/etc.

~~~
TeHCrAzY
Its not forced, I went through it today, and then promptly rolled back to
10.3, the last (somewhat) working driver from ATI/AMD.

------
sliverstorm
I'm happy they are working on this; it's been a long time coming IMHO.

There are plenty of pitfalls for sure, but I think it's a great idea.

(Although I do hope they keep working on the client. It's a little buggy...)

